# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  urim ditlindje

## crazy girl94

si mund ti urosh nje personi ditelindjen me nje poezi...sikur ate person ti e do?dmth jeni ndare por prap si prap ti e do?? :xx:

----------


## Izadora

Varet si jeni ndare : 

Ne paqe apo lufte ??

----------


## crazy girl94

jemi ndar per nje idjotsi por nuk besoj se donim tu ndanim me te vertet....ne fakt un akoma e dua....

----------


## mia@

Nuk e kuptova cfare kerkon. Do ti kushtosh nje poezi sikur akoma e do? Me mire nje poezi kushtuar kohes qe keni kaluar bashke dhe i uruar vec lumturi ne jete pavaresisht se nuk jeni me bashke. Se si do reagoje ai varet nga ai nese akoma ndjen per ty sikur dhe ti.

----------


## crazy girl94

> Nuk e kuptova cfare kerkon. Do ti kushtosh nje poezi sikur akoma e do? Me mire nje poezi kushtuar kohes qe keni kaluar bashke dhe i uruar vec lumturi ne jete pavaresisht se nuk jeni me bashke. Se si do reagoje ai varet nga ai nese akoma ndjen per ty sikur dhe ti.


po pikerisht kete....

----------


## iktuus

_crazy girl  te keshilloj jo nje poezi, poezia eshte monotone pavarsisht nga permbajtja. Me mire nje shkrim te thurur bukur duke i bere te ditur qe e do shume por njekohesisht edhe menefregisten. Ne fund  nje urim te perzemert, shkaku i shkrimit....._

----------


## crazy girl94

> _crazy girl  te keshilloj jo nje poezi, poezia eshte monotone pavarsisht nga permbajtja. Me mire nje shkrim te thurur bukur duke i bere te ditur qe e do shume por njekohesisht edhe menefregisten. Ne fund  nje urim te perzemert, shkaku i shkrimit....._


faleminderit shum e jotja eshte nje ide shum e bukur ...e kisha menduar...por fakti eshte se me kete djal un nuk e di cme kap....i hapem me gjith zemer dhe nuk e permbaj dot veten duke qene e ftote prandaj mendova se do ishte me mir nje poezi...por...

----------


## Izadora

> jemi ndar per nje idjotsi por nuk besoj se donim tu ndanim me te vertet....ne fakt un akoma e dua....


nqs ai person eshte i lidhur me dike tjeter, harroje vjershen , thjeshte do e mundosh veten me shume.

----------


## martini1984

> faleminderit shum e jotja eshte nje ide shum e bukur ...e kisha menduar...por fakti eshte se me kete djal un nuk e di cme kap....i hapem me gjith zemer dhe nuk e permbaj dot veten duke qene e ftote prandaj mendova se do ishte me mir nje poezi...por...


Ai ska vlere per ty,ta them une.

----------


## iktuus

_Ne shkrim cdo kush mund te jet i ftoht por jo cdo kush objektiv_

----------


## crazy girl94

> nqs ai person eshte i lidhur me dike tjeter, harroje vjershen , thjeshte do e mundosh veten me shume.


epo atehere duhet ta harroj me verte se ai eshte lidhur me tjeter

----------


## crazy girl94

> Ai ska vlere per ty,ta them une.


ke te drejte....po ca ti bej zemres isme qe e do akoma....  :-(

----------


## crazy girl94

> _Ne shkrim cdo kush mund te jet i ftoht por jo cdo kush objektiv_


.................................

----------


## martini1984

> ke te drejte....po ca ti bej zemres isme qe e do akoma....  :-(


Pune zemre,s'ka koment nga ana ime.
Te deshiroj shume fat.

----------


## crazy girl94

> Pune zemre,s'ka koment nga ana ime.
> Te deshiroj shume fat.


faleminderit....

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_I dashur "X"! Jam une....Si fillim te kerkoje ndjes nese keto rreshta  mund te prishin atmosferen e kesaj dite.

Isha duke medituar ne dritaren e dhomes time dhe befas me shkuan syt ne kalendar...Wooow ditlindja jote,thash me vete.

U mendova gjat dhe e pash te arsyeshme te percjell dhe une dy fjal.

Te lutem,pranoji urimet e mia vetem per hir te atyre casteve te paharrueshme qe kemi kaluar sebashku!

Te kerkoj ndjes qe nuk mund te perqafoje duke t`i then ne sy keto rreshta....

Thjesht doja te uroje dhe 100 pranvera te tje,zoti qoft me ty dhe cdo deshira jote u befte realitet!

Perzemersisht.....(emri juaj)_

----------


## crazy girl94

> _I dashur "X"! Jam une....Si fillim te kerkoje ndjes nese keto rreshta  mund te prishin atmosferen e kesaj dite.
> 
> Isha duke medituar ne dritaren e dhomes time dhe befas me shkuan syt ne kalendar...Wooow ditlindja jote,thash me vete.
> 
> U mendova gjat dhe e pash te arsyeshme te percjell dhe une dy fjal.
> 
> Te lutem,pranoji urimet e mia vetem per hir te atyre casteve te paharrueshme qe kemi kaluar sebashku!
> 
> Te kerkoj ndjes qe nuk mund te perqafoje duke t`i then ne sy keto rreshta....
> ...


WAAAAAW THJESHT FANTASTIKE...FLM SHUM

----------


## milanistja_el

Po ta duash akoma ate person nuk kerkon ndihmen e te tjereve per t'i shprehur dashurine. Kur dashuron e di se çfare do t'i thote zemra jote atij. 
Eshte tjeter te kerkosh ndihme per nje dhurate, sepse p.sh personi qe ka ditelindjen nuk mban ore, nuk mban syze, nuk mban varese etj etj dhe ti nuk di se çfare dhurate mund t'i besh dhe ndryshe te kerkosh ndihme per te shkruar nje poezi dashurie apo nje leter dashurie personit qe "ti do",  me duket pak absurde, sepse ato germa jane gjera e ndjenja qe nuk jane te tuat, jane te huazuara dhe gjerat e huazuara nuk behen kurre te tuat, gjithmone te lagjes do mbeten. 

Me fal qe po te them keto gjera... thjesht shkruaji ato qe do te doje ti t'i thoje, ato qe ndjen zemra jote ne momentin qe merr lapsin ne dore apo ne momentin qe mendon per te dhe do e shohesh qe asnje poezi dhe asnje leter dashurie e lexuar me pare ne nje forum apo ne nje liber nuk do jete aq emocionuese se ajo qe do shprehesh ti.

U befte 100 personi yt i zemres dhe suksese dhe ty kudo.

----------


## crazy girl94

> Po ta duash akoma ate person nuk kerkon ndihmen e te tjereve per t'i shprehur dashurine. Kur dashuron e di se çfare do t'i thote zemra jote atij. 
> Eshte tjeter te kerkosh ndihme per nje dhurate, sepse p.sh personi qe ka ditelindjen nuk mban ore, nuk mban syze, nuk mban varese etj etj dhe ti nuk di se çfare dhurate mund t'i besh dhe ndryshe te kerkosh ndihme per te shkruar nje poezi dashurie apo nje leter dashurie personit qe "ti do",  me duket pak absurde, sepse ato germa jane gjera e ndjenja qe nuk jane te tuat, jane te huazuara dhe gjerat e huazuara nuk behen kurre te tuat, gjithmone te lagjes do mbeten. 
> 
> Me fal qe po te them keto gjera... thjesht shkruaji ato qe do te doje ti t'i thoje, ato qe ndjen zemra jote ne momentin qe merr lapsin ne dore apo ne momentin qe mendon per te dhe do e shohesh qe asnje poezi dhe asnje leter dashurie e lexuar me pare ne nje forum apo ne nje liber nuk do jete aq emocionuese se ajo qe do shprehesh ti.
> 
> U befte 100 personi yt i zemres dhe suksese dhe ty kudo.


e di qe eshte pak e cudicme qe un kerkova te tjerve nje poezi por e bera sepse nuk dua te shkruaj ate qe me thote zemra sepse nuk dua qe ai te tallet me ndjenjat e mija prandaj kerkova ndime....sepse dihet qe po i shkruajta me zemer automatikisht me dalin fjale dashurie dhe un nuk dua sepse do u lendoja prap dhe do dilja si idjotja qe akoma vuan kurse ai qesh me nje tjeter......

----------


## milanistja_el

> e di qe eshte pak e cudicme qe un kerkova te tjerve nje poezi por e bera sepse nuk dua te shkruaj ate qe me thote zemra sepse nuk dua qe ai te tallet me ndjenjat e mija prandaj kerkova ndime....sepse dihet qe po i shkruajta me zemer automatikisht me dalin fjale dashurie dhe un nuk dua sepse do u lendoja prap dhe do dilja si idjotja qe akoma vuan kurse ai qesh me nje tjeter......


Atehere non ne vale la pena porsi così tanti problemi  :shkelje syri:  Coi thjesht nje sms duke i thene dhe 100! e basta, keshtu i jep me shume vlere vetes dhe me pak atij. Me e mira do ishte mos i shkruaje fare, sepse disa tipa mendojne se na kane ne dore dhe ai e ka te sigurte qe ti do i shkruash (duke qene i sigurte per ndjenjat e tua), tregoi se bota nuk rrotullohet rreth tij dhe se di te jetosh dhe pa te... do e shohesh se deri sa te kaloje ditelindja e  tij do ndihesh pak e çuditshme, pastaj do kuptosh qe ke fituar nje beteje shume te rendesishme brenda vetes e te siguroj qe do jesh shume here me e qete. fidati  :shkelje syri:

----------

